# Collection of Stories



## Wikkiam (Jan 9, 2011)

Last year I lost my best friend of nine years. Her name was Sadie-Mae. Although it has been almost a year not a day goes by that I havent thought of her. I have a new pup now & love her terribly...sometimes I even catch a glimps of my Sadie in her.  

Well, to the point....I'd like to start a collection of pictures & stories, poems etc...any form of creation that was born from the loss of these angels.
The reason I'm doing this is to help others who have or are going through similar experiences; much like this forum did for me. 

The goal is to create a beautiful picture book born from pain that will help all who have lost their friend. 

If you'd like to contribute please email me at [email protected]

Thank you for reading.

Billy


----------

